# Fresh graduate looking for a job



## spectre85

Hi all,

I have recently graduated from Masters of International Business. I did a bachelors in Electronic & Communications Engineering. I am looking for a job in Singapore. I have been using job sites such as Jobstreet and Monster. I though by posting my interest in one of these forums I might have some luck. Please let me know if any of you can help me with my search. Thanks!


----------



## Melwin

spectre85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have recently graduated from Masters of International Business. I did a bachelors in Electronic & Communications Engineering. I am looking for a job in Singapore. I have been using job sites such as Jobstreet and Monster. I though by posting my interest in one of these forums I might have some luck. Please let me know if any of you can help me with my search. Thanks!


Try JobsDB too.
My friends got better luck by directly interacting with the consultants and agents. They charge nominal or zero fee.


----------



## arsal

@ Melvin...Hey Bro I am looking for a job as well could you tell me about some good consultants or agents ? their websites? thanks


----------



## Shapecontrol

Hi Arsal, U are looking for career in Singapore? Just nice, Our team, H&W group, are looking for management trainees. Let me know if u are keen!


----------



## dr.maria

i am mbbs graduate 5years degree +1 year internship.looking for training in private hospitals in united arab emirates.is it possible for me to get .............


----------

